# Zippered DirectTivo - network performance options



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

I have a newly "zippered" DirectTivo which I plan to use for MRV. Since I already have a USB200M I was planning on going the bridge route. So here goes...

1. Will USB200M work with my DirectTivo? It is a Samsung SIR-S4040R

2. Can I buy any wireless bridge or does it have to be a spefic model? If I go the WRT56G route where do I find one which can be modified? 
www.*************.com/article/12254/

3. Will performance with this route be much better then just using a WUSB11 (802.11b) wireless adapter?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> I have a newly "zippered" DirectTivo which I plan to use for MRV. Since I already have a USB200M I was planning on going the bridge route. So here goes...
> 
> 1. Will USB200M work with my DirectTivo? It is a Samsung SIR-S4040R
> 
> ...


1. version 1 yes, version 2 no 
2. depends on what you are bridging to, some hardware requires specific devices to bridging to. 
3. you can expect G speeds instead of B speeds. Using an ma111 I get just about realtime transfers, I have heard that with a g bridge you can get 1 hour in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> 1. version 1 yes, version 2 no


Read:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3941437&&#post3941437


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> Read:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3941437&&#post3941437


I stand corrected I was going by the Tivo websit its says version 2 is tivo version 7.2.2 or later required s/b 6.2 or later


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> I stand corrected I was going by the Tivo websit its says version 2 is tivo version 7.2.2 or later required s/b 6.2 or later


So USB200M only works AFTER I telnet in and run tweak.sh right? Kind of a catch 22. Since I dont have the original boxes for the adapters is there any other way to tell if the USB200M 's I have are v1 or v2?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> So USB200M only works AFTER I telnet in and run tweak.sh right? Kind of a catch 22. Since I dont have the original boxes for the adapters is there any other way to tell if the USB200M 's I have are v1 or v2?


You can hook it up and see if it works. Also you can use a serial cable to run tweak.sh. The cable is cheap and is very helpful if something ever happens to your network and cant access the tivo over ethernet. you can bu them from ptvupgrade, weaknees, 9thtee, and tivo (you need a gender changer if you buy from tivo) for about $15 or you can make your own.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> You can hook it up and see if it works. Also you can use a serial cable to run tweak.sh. The cable is cheap and is very helpful if something ever happens to your network and cant access the tivo over ethernet. you can bu them from ptvupgrade, weaknees, 9thtee, and tivo (you need a gender changer if you buy from tivo) for about $15 or you can make your own.


Should the USB200M light up BEFORE running tweak.sh?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> Should the USB200M light up BEFORE running tweak.sh?


I don't have that model and status lights vary from model to model. one color light might mean that it is getting power but not that it is actually connecting it might change color or flash if it is working. You best bet if you don't know is to click start > run and type cmd. then in the command prompt type "ping TIVO-IP-Address." if you get a reply its working.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> I don't have that model and status lights vary from model to model. one color light might mean that it is getting power but not that it is actually connecting it might change color or flash if it is working. You best bet if you don't know is to click start > run and type cmd. then in the command prompt type "ping TIVO-IP-Address." if you get a reply its working.


Thank you JWThiers for your help. I am up and running with a newly "zippered" Directivo. I cannot believe how easy this was to do. You and Gunnyman rock!!!    

I am off to ebay to buy another DirectTivo..


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> Thank you JWThiers for your help. I am up and running with a newly "zippered" Directivo. I cannot believe how easy this was to do. You and Gunnyman rock!!!
> 
> I am off to ebay to buy another DirectTivo..


I just answer questions if I can help Rbautch and Gunny did ALL the work. Did you figure out if you had a V1 or V2 for sure? I guess since you are up it was a V1.

Off goes another satisfied customer.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

To answer the version 1/version 2 issue, both the "tweak" script and the Zipper include a new USB driver that supports the version 2. Unfortunately, unless you're borrowing someone else's working adapter in order to install the tweak script (for version 2 support), it won't do you much good. When using the Zipper, the chipset driver for the version 2 is there when the TiVo is first booted, so that isn't an issue.

Note that PTVNet [currently] does not support the USB200M version 2.



> 2. Can I buy any wireless bridge or does it have to be a spefic model? If I go the WRT56G route where do I find one which can be modified?
> www.*************.com/article/12254/


The link in my signature will help in getting to that article. Note that at the end of the article, I mention the ZyXel P-330W router, which supports bridge mode, and you can get one at CompUSA for $50.


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is my setup currently.. Why is a bridge necessary.. cant it just be any wireless router set to use a static IP?








[/URL][/IMG] 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> Here is my setup currently.. Why is a bridge necessary.. cant it just be any wireless router set to use a static IP?


Short answer is you need a bridge or a router that has a bridge mode.

Long answer is it would take a LOT of work because a router has 2 IP address's one for each side (WAN/LAN, Inside/Outside however you want to call it) and the router acts as a firewall to keep them separate. In effect with 2 routers you are creating 2 different networks or SUBnets in this case. A bridge on the other hand acts as an extension of of you network and "Bridges" the gap and keeps everything on the same subnet. Kind of like having 2 routers behaving as if it were 1 router with half of it in a remote location. HOWEVER, in theory if you punched holes at the correct ports and did you port forwarding correctly you might be able to use a computer to remote access (TWP, telenet, FTP) across the different subnets.

Keep in mind that the networking ability of your tivo is really at a basic level and they were not designed to be used on different subnets so the tivo's would probably NOT be able to see the tivos on different subnets.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

To answer "Which version of USB200M do I have," the version 2 should have a tiny sticker on it that states that it is a version 2 (the version 1 has no such indicator).


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> To answer "Which version of USB200M do I have," the version 2 should have a tiny sticker on it that states that it is a version 2 (the version 1 has no such indicator).


Thank you for your help.. I found a v3.1 WRT54G at a local radio shack and was able to set it up as a bridge using your guide.

One question... I am unable to go to the administration page of the bridge now. I suspect this is because of the following:

upstairs ---> router IP = 192.168.0.1
downstairs ---> bridge IP = 192.168.1.1

While I can browse the internet while I am connected to the downstairs bridge I am unable to use the administration page by going to http://192.168.1.1

It this because of different subnets?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rrr22777 said:


> Thank you for your help.. I found a v3.1 WRT54G at a local radio shack and was able to set it up as a bridge using your guide.
> 
> One question... I am unable to go to the administration page of the bridge now. I suspect this is because of the following:
> 
> ...


Probably. Can you access the routers admin page at 192.168.0.1? IF you can, and I am assuming you are using XP so click start then run type in cmd. when you get the command line type in ipconfig. If your bridge is setup properly you should have a 192.168.0.xxx ip address. The Bridge should actually now have an IP that is in the 192.168.0.xxx subnet it might get that dynamically from the router check the admin page for what dynamic client ip's are being used.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> It this because of different subnets?


That is exactly the reason.

I am going to update my guide, suggesting that you actually set the bridged WRT54G/GL/GS's IP to something on a different subnet. According to Thibor (the one who developed the firmware for the GS), having that on the same subnet can actually slow the performance of the bridge. Once the router is in bridge mode, there is really no reason to access its setup page. If you still need to do that, you could always plug a computer directly into it.


----------

